# Buying what you don't need ... ?



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

A couple of years ago (2010) I bought at H/D a set of 4 security cameras for my house. I hooked up 2 on my garage. They recorded to a DVD and when it was full they recorded over what was there they cost me 500 bucks. Fast forward to Saturday the 17th 9:00 A.M. I was robbed, they broke in the garage grabbed some yard tools and my generator. The cameras did their job. I gave the attached photos to the police -- they got the actors. I guess the purpose of this post is to say with out the photos they never would have been caught. I did not get my stuff back but I got satisfaction the these 2 actors are going to pay. 
Word is there was a warrant out on one he now is in the coop. The other one did confess. My recomendation "do what you have to do to protect your stuff" !!!

PS. The photos on this post were taken with my Cannon SD1100, of the video capture on my laptop screen.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GlaD they got caught! Wondering why they picked your place while driving a glowing pink car??


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

It's a shame that our homes aren't even same. And a shame that instead of giving thief what they deserve they get 3 hots and a cot


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm doing the camera thing myself. Its a good idea


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

look like pill heads to me.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Some hardcore dudes with their pink car..

Bet they had some fuzzy pink balls hanging from the rear view mirror too..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Some hardcore dudes with their pink car..
> 
> Bet they had some fuzzy pink balls hanging from the rear view mirror too..


Probably had 'em hanging somewhere else too. :laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> The article made the local paper today.
> 
> http://www.mcall.com/news/breaking/...-burglary-surveillan-20130822,0,5143724.story


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Team up with HD and turn these pictures into a bill board sign in their neighborhood as an advertisement for the camera system. Have in bold letters their names and how well the camera worked to get these scum bags off the streets.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

jc-htownplumber said:


> It's a shame that our homes aren't even same. And a shame that instead of giving thief what they deserve they get 3 hots and a cot


Yeah but now they get to share a cot with Bubba, hope they rot in there.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats Bill, sorry you can't get your tools back but I'm glad to see those jokers got caught.


----------



## PuttyTruck (Apr 28, 2013)

Allentown! That takes me back a four decades when my older brothers and tag-along-me raced in the Pocono Racetrack. We lived in Bridgeport, CT then.

Allentown, Scranton, Wilkes-Barre (the flood in the 70s!) were all kinda rough then, too. Big factory towns, right? But I have nothing but the best memories of that area.

You ain't heading south to Florida with the rest of them, huh? I'm thinking about going back to CT or packing it in and going to Florida. I don't know.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PuttyTruck said:


> Allentown! That takes me back a four decades when my older brothers and tag-along-me raced in the Pocono Racetrack. We lived in Bridgeport, CT then.
> 
> Allentown, Scranton, Wilkes-Barre (the flood in the 70s!) were all kinda rough then, too. Big factory towns, right? But I have nothing but the best memories of that area.
> 
> You ain't heading south to Florida with the rest of them, huh? I'm thinking about going back to CT or packing it in and going to Florida. I don't know.


 Here we go again ... Puddy Truck here again without the proper intro and said he wasn't going to do it.


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

It sucks that you didn't get your stuff back. Hopefully they will enjoy the morning sex in prison!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

The h.o.a. tryed telling me I couldn't have cameras visible on my home or have my alarm system sign posted in my yard.I asked why, thay said the neighborhood complained it would divert the criminals to thier house.I said to the h.o.a. board that if they ever try to violate my right to protect my life, familys life, and property, and pursuit of happyness of which the cameras sort of provide me with a lil comfort, that I will have the sheriffs deputy arrest anyone who harrases or threatins me with letters, mail or verbal.and that I will not tollerate citizen incompetance and call to arms for conspiracy to commit acts of illegal oppressive governance and intimidate or incriminate me for providing safety to my home and family at the expense of the nieghbors lack of self efficiancy and emotions.they aborted the meeting and I still have my cameras and alarm sign in my yard


----------



## Newvillage (May 20, 2013)

Ahh. 
A good slice of American Pie !

I put my system in 2 years ago, and now there are no more dogs crapping my lawn. 
As well as all of a sudden my tires stopped being slashed and trucks vandalized. 
Imagine that.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i did a job in trade for a camera system for a customer who builds systems for government and casinos ....  best trade EVER 

even though you didnt get the stuff back atleast they got caught  got to find the good part in it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What brand is the system ?? U said at Home Depot rite ? 

Good thinking !!!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What brand is the system ?? U said at Home Depot rite ?
> 
> Good thinking !!!


DEFENDER ....

http://www.defender-usa.com/products.eng.html


----------

